# I just bought this craftsman snowblower



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know the model number its missing the plate where it should go it needs a new carburetor and don't know the part number


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome
Those are known as a "Drift Breaker" due to the (second) small upper auger.
I've not noticed the chrome hub caps on one before.


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm missing the hubcap on the other side bought it used


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city. BROTHER FROG can be of assistance when it comes to that brand of snowblower.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is a little different, so it wont be the same model number.








What will work to find the right engine parts is the number on the top of the engine.
Example.








See if you can locate that for us.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

The engine model number is stamped into the flywheel cover/blower housing at the top. It should be an HM70 if it still has the original 7hp engine.


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

That's what I found motor number is for riding lawn mower and snowblower


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you type the numbers?
They are hard to make out in your picture.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm guessing it's one of these.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder around what year it is?
I did some searches and couldn't find not a one in those colors.

Headlight looks older? Early 70's? Late 60's?

I think the hubcaps were added by someone.


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm gessing 1975 I need to look and type the numbers in


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

matthewrich said:


> I'm gessing 1975 I need to look and type the numbers in


On the tag the serial number is 9281
The first number (9) is the year and the 281 is the 281st day of that year. So late September of probably 1979.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The Sears engine number 143.60622 translates to a Tecumseh H70-130071. Using the Tecumseh engine number, the carb part number is 631793 and is pretty expensive. I'm sure there are after market carbs that will fit, I just know off hand the correct replacement.

Parts Lookup-
Tecumseh H70-130071 Parts Diagrams for H70-130071, 130071-H70, 143-606022 Craftsman

Engine Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## matthewrich (Mar 7, 2015)

model number 143-606042
sn 9281 06174
on the motor


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm coming up with carb P/N 631793 $55 on ebay

Tecumseh Snowblower Carburetor 7H P 8HP 9HP H70 H80 Will Replace 631793 or 631440 | eBay

Or as cheap as $21


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Correct parts list, same carb number for H70-130069.

Tecumseh H70-130069 Parts Diagrams for Engine Parts List #1


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

If and when you find more information about that snowblower, I would like some as well as I just got one exactly like it on Saturday!!! In excellent condition, but needs a few things and I am wondering where to get them...thanks


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

welcome my87benz
I'd keep an eye on this thread GAR just started..
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/68482-3-stage-beast-snowblower-advice-comments-please.html


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and if the carb is just dirty, have you considered using an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner?

There are a plethora of videos on you tube. And it still may mean that you will have to replace soft parts and seals. Ethanol is an evil thing to OPE.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello all, I just picked up the same Craftsman Driftbuster....Looks just like Matts. The model number is not stamped on the top of the engine, there is a model # plate on the body of the machine to the left not on the engine. The model number on my machine is 536-82562. I have pictures of this posted in a thread I just started yesterday. The machine dose not have belts at all, looks to run on a centrifugal clutch and chains....cool stuff. The engine looks to be a 6hp tecumseh. Wheels run off a friction wheel and not a transmission. These have just been my observations about the machine, I did not do any research on it. In my humble opinion, it's a fricken cool Snowblower and worth fixing up....


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I do have to add, if you look at the pictures of one I have. The muffler on mine is not the original one, the crome hubcaps must have been original because I have the same ones....took them off....ugly. Mine has a set up for electric start but the starter is missing. I hope some of this helps Matt, parts are normally easily found on eBay. Please share whatever information you come across.


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

*my craftsman*

here are some pictures of mine, as I said, I know nothing about it, but the impeller seems to always spin. I don't think this is supposed to be but am unsure. The recoil is missing completely but the string actually is there and I can wrap it around and pull start it. The electric starter works perfect also.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

my87benz said:


> here are some pictures of mine, as I said, I know nothing about it, but the impeller seems to always spin. I don't think this is supposed to be but am unsure. The recoil is missing completely but the string actually is there and I can wrap it around and pull start it. The electric starter works perfect also.



Matt, that is in great shape for the year. You should be able to find a recoil on ebay and whatever other parts you may need. Just use the engine numbers off the engine to look up the parts. I know ebay sells the carburetor for sure. If you live near the Madison Heights MI 48071 I could offer to help you fix it....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

my87benz said:


> here are some pictures of mine, as I said, I know nothing about it, but the impeller seems to always spin. I don't think this is supposed to be but am unsure.


That looks fantastic. That hasn't had to spend any of the last 45 years stored outdoors.

Because these may be using a centrifugal clutch driven auger (before things like OSHA came into play and made you hold down a lever from the back side) your impeller/auger may only stop rotating at low engine rpm. Is that true GAR?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> That looks fantastic. That hasn't had to spend any of the last 45 years stored outdoors.
> 
> Because these may be using a centrifugal clutch driven auger (before things like OSHA came into play and made you hold down a lever from the back side) your impeller/auger may only stop rotating at low engine rpm. Is that true GAR?



The auger/impeller seem to start moving as soon as the engine starts and matter were the RPMs are at. Now can this be ajusted, I am sure it can but I am ok with it. As long as it is an easy start every time I use it I will not change a thing on my machine....this one I am keeping!


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

GAR said:


> Matt, that is in great shape for the year. You should be able to find a recoil on ebay and whatever other parts you may need. Just use the engine numbers off the engine to look up the parts. I know ebay sells the carburetor for sure. If you live near the Madison Heights MI 48071 I could offer to help you fix it....


GAR, thanks and it is in great shape. Personally, I like the chrome hubcaps...lol, it really sets it apart from other snowblowers. It looks to have never been stored outside, so I am going to keep that policy up and always keep it in. There are a few of the cover bolts missing as well, but all the rest seems to be there. I had never used a snowblower until a couple of years ago and now I have 5, all different sizes for different jobs. I live in western Iowa, btw. So, I am assuming it a '79 model? mine has the similar 143.606042 and 9281 in the serial number. Where was it made and what model name does it have? Is it a driftbreaker even though it doesn't show it? Why the funky color? Is it canadian or something? more questions to shed some light on this unusual snowblower....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

my87benz said:


> Personally, I like the chrome hubcaps...lol, it really sets it apart from other snowblowers.
> 
> So, I am assuming it a '79 model? mine has the similar 143.606042 and 9281 in the serial number. Where was it made and what model name does it have? Is it a driftbreaker even though it doesn't show it? Why the funky color? Is it canadian or something? more questions to shed some light on this unusual snowblower....


I personally like the chrome hubcaps also. Their "period correct". Tecumseh make you "guess the decade" on the serial numbers pre 2k. I think mine is a 75, and I think yours is a 69. I could be off ten years on either or both.
Craftsman has always had their snowblowers made by someone else. I don't know who was first or who exactly made yours and mine, but these come from AMF Dynamark/Noma/Murray linage. 
I found and old thread at MTF discussing them. note posts from our very own K4aF.
link to an AMF thread at sister site mytractorforums


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

thanksdbert......


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Look what I found tonight in Wyandotte Mi, a Craigslist ad only an hour old and I jumped on it. I got it from the original owner and he could not remember what year he got it...He thought it was early 70s....This Guy took great care of this old girl and he started it on the second pull...I haggled him on the price, he was asking $250obo....I got him down to $150. He also told me he had the manual but when I got there he could not find it....Darn, that would have given us a better idea on the years these were made...

My plan on what I will do with two of these running Driftbusters, well one I will use this winter and the other I am currently stripping down to restore.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw & Saw 2


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

GAR said:


> Saw & Saw 2


that's a good looking pair yo got there.............lol. Hopefully the previous can find the manual...let me know if you find anything out


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Lookin' good there !!


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

the impeller seems to spin at fullspeed all the time and the auger assembly spins slowly no matter what. It does not seem to be affected by the handle grip being engaged or not. It is probably just an adjustment but I am totally unfamiliar with this system. Wanting to learn...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2016)

The Model Number is 536-82562 GA8 Engine Number is 143-586232. It's an old centrifugal clutch...auger will spin all the time. Handle is just a clutch to pull friction wheel from friction disk.


----------



## my87benz (Nov 10, 2015)

thank you.............



[email protected] said:


> The Model Number is 536-82562 GA8 Engine Number is 143-586232. It's an old centrifugal clutch...auger will spin all the time. Handle is just a clutch to pull friction wheel from friction disk.


----------

